# Dudas con Gnash (cerrado)

## edgar_uriel84

Hola, pues tengo dudas con Gnash en gentoo  :Very Happy:  haber si alguien me ayuda

Instalé Gnash 0.8.4 desde portage cuando era testing y a veces funcionaba, a veces simplemente no lo hace (esto pasa en la misma página). Acabo de actualizar el árbol  veo que esta la versión 0.8.5 en testing y que la versión que tengo instalada paso a Masked. Sin embargo parece que es imposible que compile esta versión correctamente pues el 95% de los programas los manejo en la rama estable de portage.

Ahora las dudas, alguien ha hecho funcionar Gnash decentemente (omitiendo el uso excesivo de CPU, que fluya como debe ser), si es así que combinación de USE tienen habilitadas yo ahora tengo estas:

 *Quote:*   

> [U] www-plugins/gnash
> 
>      Available versions:  [M]~0.8.4!t (~)0.8.5 {agg aqua cairo cygnal dbus doc fbcon ffmpeg gnome gstreamer gtk kde nls nsplugin opengl qt3 sdl speex video_cards_intel zlib}
> 
>      Installed versions:  0.8.4!t(12:05:43 01/09/09)(cairo dbus ffmpeg gtk nsplugin -agg -fbcon -gstreamer -kde -opengl -qt3 -sdl -video_cards_i810)
> ...

 

Segundo, alguien ha podido compilar con éxito la versión 0.8.5 (aunque sea fuera de portage).

PD: Se que Gnash esta en desarrollo y en pañales, pero según leo puede hacer lo que requiero: ver vídeos de youtube   :Laughing:  y como flash es el único programa "privativo" que uso (según mi lista) me gustaría eliminarlo.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   

> PD: Se que Gnash esta en desarrollo y en pañales, pero según leo puede hacer lo que requiero: ver vídeos de youtube   

 

Y se ven fluído? Debe hacer por lo menos un par de años que no intento siquiera con Gnash pero ya por aquel entonces estaba en pañales la cosa. Es una pena saber que no ha mejorado mucho... 

Salud!

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Pues de hecho cuando quieren verse lo hace razonablemente bien. En el caso de Youtube e veces se queda el cuadro gris pero si hay suerte y se ve, el vídeo aparece con igual calidad del plug de adobe, pero no funciona el botón de "pause-play" hay que dar click derecho para poner pausa. Las intros (bastante molestas) que incluyen algunas webs no me han dado problemas, pero al parecer no hay grandes avances.

----------

## gringo

lo de que se puede ver el youtube lo llevan anunciando desde la versión 0.6.x si mal no recuerdo, aunque al menos a mi nunca fue capaz de reproducirme nada. Gnash sólo lo probé en una máquina lenta, imagino que tendrá algo que ver; la única solución libre que fue capaz de reproducirme un flash de youtube fue swfdec, por si alguien quiere probar.

Para que swfdec funcione como dios manda el servidor X tiene que estar usando EXA.

saluetes

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *gringo wrote:*   

> Para que swfdec funcione como dios manda el servidor X tiene que estar usando EXA.

 

Lo he probado, nada, tampoco se ve, así que creo que no hay alternativas reales para Flash. Toca esperar.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   

>  *gringo wrote:*   Para que swfdec funcione como dios manda el servidor X tiene que estar usando EXA. 
> 
> Lo he probado, nada, tampoco se ve, así que creo que no hay alternativas reales para Flash. Toca esperar.

 

Si es por ver videos de youtube, podrías probar el "Método Inodoro Pereyra para ver Youtube (tm)"  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## will198

Tb esta la opción de instalarte un plug in de firefox (creo que se llama flash video resources) te bajas el vídeo y luego lo ves con el mplayer... se ve muy fluido y muy bien...

Por cierto se me está ocurriendo según escribo... ¿el mplayer no tiene un plug in para firefox? no se podría intentar que reprodujese el flash del youtube el plug in de firefox en lugar del de adobe?

lo de bajartelo y verlo funciona seguro

un saludo a todos

----------

## will198

el link del add in de firefox para bajarse el video en flash

https://addons.mozilla.org/es-ES/firefox/addon/5229

----------

